# Someone build me 8ft x 3ft x 3ft viv???



## geckomagic (Feb 27, 2007)

Can anyone or does anyone know anyone who can build me an 8x3x3ft viv? 
Thanks
Kris


----------



## shep6413 (Nov 23, 2008)

what the hell you putting in that?


----------



## Jay-Jay (Jun 16, 2009)

Can you not make it yourself ?

I have an 8x4x3 that cost £150 for wood,vents,glass and runners


----------



## geckomagic (Feb 27, 2007)

burm going in it. I have built my other vivs but I just have no way of getting 8x4 panels of wood home else I would
Thanks


----------



## Jay-Jay (Jun 16, 2009)

got my wood from wickes and they do free delivery if you spend over £50 i think it is


----------



## geckomagic (Feb 27, 2007)

Jay-Jay said:


> got my wood from wickes and they do free delivery if you spend over £50 i think it is


Nice one, I'll look into that, I have no problem building vivs
Thanks!!


----------



## Jay-Jay (Jun 16, 2009)

thats cool, maybe get it cheaper if you have a rapour going with glass place but this was my first time there and from then on they done it cheaper.


----------



## geckomagic (Feb 27, 2007)

I have had a look on the website and can only find furniture board in 2ft wide panels.


----------



## Jay-Jay (Jun 16, 2009)

geckomagic said:


> I have had a look on the website and can only find furniture board in 2ft wide panels.


Ah, I used the OSB gave it a sand and varnish and it looks really gd.


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

geckomagic said:


> I have had a look on the website and can only find furniture board in 2ft wide panels.


try b&q thay cut to size and some deliver too


----------



## geckomagic (Feb 27, 2007)

Tried B&Q cant seem to find anywhere that has the contiboard over 2ft wide.


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

geckomagic said:


> Tried B&Q cant seem to find anywhere that has the contiboard over 2ft wide.


 
dont think you will try melamine


----------



## Jay-Jay (Jun 16, 2009)

Are you planning to fake rock the interior or anything like that ?


----------



## geckomagic (Feb 27, 2007)

I cant find any type of furniture board over 2ft. No fake rock.
Thanks

Any viv builders??


----------



## adzcarne (Mar 5, 2009)

geckomagic said:


> Tried B&Q cant seem to find anywhere that has the contiboard over 2ft wide.


 
The conti board only comes in 8x2 sheets, you have to join 2 together with a joining strip, you might be better off doing an 8x4x4, I am going to make one for one of my burms. I doing window fitting as a job so I can get my glass and runners for free :whistling2:


----------



## Jay-Jay (Jun 16, 2009)

adzcarne said:


> I doing window fitting as a job so I can get my glass and runners for free :whistling2:


Lucky you, share your good fortune lol


----------



## geckomagic (Feb 27, 2007)

adzcarne said:


> The conti board only comes in 8x2 sheets, you have to join 2 together with a joining strip, you might be better off doing an 8x4x4, I am going to make one for one of my burms. I doing window fitting as a job so I can get my glass and runners for free :whistling2:


Thanks thats why I cant find any. I can only fit an 8x3x3 there.
looks like I will have to use another kind of wood and seal it any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## adzcarne (Mar 5, 2009)

I would still go for the conti board myself, think it looks a lot better. You would just need to buy an extra length and rip it down to size and use a joining strip as I said before. How soon do you need it?


----------



## Jay-Jay (Jun 16, 2009)

OSB - Size: 2440 x 1220 x 18mm £18.56

MDF - Size: 2440 x 1220 x 18mm £21.45 (moisture resistant)

and there is ply but thats 35 per sheet


----------



## geckomagic (Feb 27, 2007)

adzcarne said:


> I would still go for the conti board myself, think it looks a lot better. You would just need to buy an extra length and rip it down to size and use a joining strip as I said before. How soon do you need it?


Not in an urgent rush, need it in about 3 weeks.
What are the joining stips like? 
Thanks


----------



## adzcarne (Mar 5, 2009)

geckomagic said:


> Not in an urgent rush, need it in about 3 weeks.
> What are the joining stips like?
> Thanks


 
The joining strips are conti board again but come in 8foot by 10 inch (i think). Would you need it delivered? What sort of money you looking to pay?


----------



## geckomagic (Feb 27, 2007)

yeah would need to be delivered, could sort out a courier. and would need to be flat packed to fit through the doors. But would like it to be easy enough to put together. Name a price I need it at the end of the day so prepared to pay a fair price.
Thanks


----------



## ianb (Dec 1, 2007)

adzcarne said:


> The conti board only comes in 8x2 sheets, you have to join 2 together with a joining strip, you might be better off doing an 8x4x4, I am going to make one for one of my burms. I doing window fitting as a job so I can get my glass and runners for free :whistling2:


hi you can get conti board in 8 by 3


----------



## adzcarne (Mar 5, 2009)

ianb said:


> hi you can get conti board in 8 by 3


 
From where? I have never seen it and in all the builders merchants I go in every day of the week none of them sell it.


----------



## adzcarne (Mar 5, 2009)

geckomagic said:


> yeah would need to be delivered, could sort out a courier. and would need to be flat packed to fit through the doors. But would like it to be easy enough to put together. Name a price I need it at the end of the day so prepared to pay a fair price.
> Thanks


 
Let me figure out how much it all comes to and do some research into If you can get 8x3 conti board which i am pretty certain you cant and I will get back to you with a price. Do you know what colour board you want and runners? Do you already have the burm or are you getting one?


----------



## Jake201 (Mar 26, 2008)

I have just built a 8 x 4 x 4 Viv out of MDF water proof..
Wood cost me £70 
4 sheets off 8 x 4 

and the Huge Tree cost me !!! :O !!!!


. . . .£00000.00000 =] 
cut that down from a wood it was only about 17ft long haha and i dragged it though my area with 9 people ha got home stripped it and then smoothed it over and the glass it only mmm ...

let me think about £161.89 ! :O 

=[ cant aford the glass yet thoo .. 
I will be posting a thread about it once i have found on the road £161.89 in cash :Na_Na_Na_Na::no1::whistling2::bash::lol2:


----------



## geckomagic (Feb 27, 2007)

adzcarne said:


> Let me figure out how much it all comes to and do some research into If you can get 8x3 conti board which i am pretty certain you cant and I will get back to you with a price. Do you know what colour board you want and runners? Do you already have the burm or are you getting one?


 Haven't got one yet and it won't need it for a long time, but I am redoing my reptile room soonish so wanted go get it in first.

Pm me a price
Thanks for your help
Kris


----------



## ianb (Dec 1, 2007)

adzcarne said:


> From where? I have never seen it and in all the builders merchants I go in every day of the week none of them sell it.


in my local builders merchant


----------



## geckomagic (Feb 27, 2007)

geckomagic said:


> Haven't got one yet and it won't need it for a long time, but I am redoing my reptile room soonish so wanted go get it in first.
> 
> Pm me a price
> Thanks for your help
> Kris


Sorry Also a beech/pine colour, best looking runners to match, solid wood back also. Will need a stong glass also.
Thanks


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

There is a reason u cant find it in anything over 2ft widths and the reason for this is cause contiboard or melamine is very heavy and cannot support itself over the width dimentions. unless you have a centerpiece running it would buckle under its own weight and split.

I used OSB when building my 8x4x3 the link is below maybe it will help

Here u will find pics of the viv its about half way down look for firedragon
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/equipment-supplies/276257-who-has-best-bd-viv.html

This is a complete breakdown of building the viv
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat/247228-my-8ft-x-4ft-x.html


----------

